# mounting an owl?



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

A buddy of mine called me tonight and said he hit what he thought was an owl. He asked if I wanted to mount it since it seems he only grazed it. I declined b/c I wasn't to sure about having one of those things in possession. What is the law about road kill? I was thinking there isn't a way to prove that you didn't shoot it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Your buddy is suppose to call the G&F immediatly. They will give him the proper paper work & tags to keep it. Do NOT take it without them, or will become your problem!


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought it might be like getting permission to take take home a deer that was hit. I'm going to give the Game and Fish folks a call today. Thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What did you find out? Can I borrow that to hunt some crows? I promise I will return it in good shape!


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure you can. Call me and I'll give you directions on how to get there. :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Did you call the fish and game? I swear I posted the previous post before about borrowing it the other day? Maybe it got deleted or I did not hit submit???


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

OK seriously now. I did get ahold of everyone imaginable and eventually the Federal Game and Fish Department. To keep it simple I will say this. There are a whole lot of papers and permits required to pick up and owl and I don't have them. So no owl.


----------

